# E-books: John Owen and Peter Toon (.mobi)



## FenderPriest (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope this is the appropriate place to post this. Peter Toon's material is free on his website, and I have been working through selecting books by him and turning them into e-books for the kindle (.mobi). I thought some of you might find these books interesting. If you'd like these in another format, let me know and I'd be happy to convert them. Since the books are just sitting for free on his website, I didn't feel that I was breaking any copyright laws merely turning them into readable formats for the kindle. I've posted his books, along with other e-books I've found along the way, on my blog: The Strasbourg Inn - E-books.

Enjoy!

God's Statesman: Life and Work of John Owen by Peter Toon
The Oxford Orations of Dr. John Owen ed. by Peter Toon
Our Triune God: A Biblical Portrayal of the Trinity by Peter Toon
The Emergence of Hyper-Calvinism in English nonconformity 1689-1765 by Peter Toon
Meditating as a Christian: Waiting Upon God by Peter Toon


----------



## Wayne (Apr 14, 2011)

If they've posted them on that site, then they're up for folks to use.

However, it might be an aid to the site if you were to offer copies of your format back to the webmaster, to post there (if they're interested).


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 14, 2011)

Wayne said:


> If they've posted them on that site, then they're up for folks to use.
> 
> However, it might be an aid to the site if you were to offer copies of your format back to the webmaster, to post there (if they're interested).


I would do that, but there's no way of contacting them through the site, Anglican Books Revitalized, at least that I've found. If you know anyway, I'd really appreciate knowing!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Jacob! Do you think you could do Toon's work on the Ascension next?


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 14, 2011)

Will do next week Monday.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 18, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> Thanks Jacob! Do you think you could do Toon's work on the Ascension next?


Bryan,

Here you go: The ascension of Our Lord by Peter Toon. I formated it _slightly_ differently than the other books, but I think it works a little better.

I've gotten the _Correspondences of John Owen_, but it's proving a little more difficult to format than other more straightforward books. But it is forthcoming!


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey folks, not trying to bump this, but just wanted to mention that there were some problems with downloading the files and I think I've got them resolved now. You should be able to download them now through the links or through my blog. Sorry about the confussion. Let me know if you're still having problems!

_Correspondences of John Owen_ coming soon - the formatting is a little tricky on this guy with almost 100 letters to sort.


----------

